# My (new) '67 GTO with pics



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all, I just had delivered a '67 GTO 4 speed I bought on Weds. Bought it in Nevada City California from a lady who's got quite a collection of interesting cars. It's been sitting in her garage since 2003 with reportedly a cracked block. Some engine parts are missing. I'm hoping they are in the two big boxes in the trunk. Fremont (not Freemont) Calif built car, and I'm optimistic that it's always been in the state. Too bad Carfax only goes back to 1981. Was originally Linden Green and has been painted silver twice. Didn't find any rust or bondo, though I haven't looked it over all that closely. Interior is in great shape and I suspect that's it been redone. A couple windows need adjusting and obviously it's gonna need a block and the resulting rebuild. Shown as is without as much as a wipe down or wash. Would like to add a console, AC, and upgrade to 4 wheel discs. But will do all that later. Some questions for you experts: Any chance that's an original wood wheel? I don't think it is. Can I buy a 4 speed console and have it work with the current shifter. I'd like to just be able to mount it and keep the shifter I have. I asked in another thread about putting in an LS2, but I've decided to keep it a 400 - 4V car. Will rebuild as close to original as possible. May paint the roof a darker silver and add a pinstripe to add a little interest to the all silver paint. Pics attached. Can't wait to get it done and take some pics next to the Brazen Orange 2006.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice looking car!!!!! I would have the block checked, just in case someone gave the lady an "improper" diagnosis as to what is wrong with the engine. A 4 speed console MIGHT fit...a 67 GTO should have a round shift lever, not flat. You might get a bit of interference with the shift cup in the console......only 1 way to tell! :cheers Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That looks like a Grant aftermarket wood wheel. Considered a very nice wheel and commonly used in 66-67 GTOs ....I am not 100% sure on this. Still a nice wheel though.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Eric. It's parked next to the shop that's going to get it sorted out for me. Talked to them today about the engine. Should be coming out next week for a thorough evaluation. I'm hoping she made a mistake, but expecting she's right. The guys doing this car are rebuilding my '64 Riviera's 425, and are restoring a '68 Mustang (for the wife) and '65 T-Bird (for resale). Here's the last of the pics I took today. I thought it was a Grant. Looks a lot like the one I'm putting in the Rivi.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice, and how many cars you have? I don't think I've EVER seen a 64 Rivieara.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

I have 5 old school ones. 4 mentioned above and a '61 Galaxie which is restored and for sale. Will likely sell the '65 T-Bird as well a few months after it's done. Wife's planning keeping the Mustang and I'm definitely keeping the GTO. Too much spent on the Rivi to even think about selling. Plus it was her aunt's car from day one. Some ugly pics of the Ford projects below and a few nice ones of the Galaxie. Newer cars are two more '06 Pontiacs a Red Solstice and an orange GTO, an '07 GT500, and 2010 Dodge Ram, Civic, and Pathfinder. I've been very fortunate the past two years with a business. 5 years ago, I was waiting tables at my failing restaurant and watching it go out of business. That was no fun. I don't have any mistresses, don't do drugs and never bet more than $10 on a game. Cars are my vice!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice vices .....welcome to the herd


----------



## figmoman (Feb 1, 2011)

Mikesen, nice 67. How did you find it in Nevada city. Great looking Galaxie too. I dont live far from you. Im in Wilton by south Sac. I used to work in Wese Sac. back in the 70s. Mike


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

It was on Sacramento Craigslist with a tiny little thumbnail photo and one line description. I talked to the lady selling it and she came off as a real car lover with a lot of interesting cars. Since getting it, I've notice a rear sway bar, all new exhaust with flowmasters, front bushings replaced with neoprene and other neat things. I'm always on Craigslist and ebay looking for cool cars and checking on prices for cars like mine. Checked out a 65 Impala SS 4 speed convertible last week, but it needed more work than I wanted to invest in. Price was right, but I wanted a nearly ready to go car and was thinking of putting a newer V8 in a '67, but have decided to keep this one a period correct 400 car. Nice to know there's another goat fan in the area. I hope to get all these projects done in the next two months and have fun with them. Taking the '68 Mustang to Hot August nights in South lake Tahoe/Reno later this summer. Bought the Galaxie there last year and looking to bring one up there to take in the scene. West Sac's a lot different from what it was like in the 70's (thank goodness for that!). Pretty nice place to raise a family (at least in the Southport area).


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would like to RestoEric a 1971 Riviera...they were a nice car. I'd do it Black on Black with a blown 455 Buick motor.....I had a 73 Riv years ago. 4550lbs the 455 could smoke the tires till it shifted and barked 'em then....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice car!!! The factory console will work with that shifter but you will need to change the "porch" under the carpet. The console porch is much lower for the console to fit over it. It orignally came with a Hurst shifter, but as Eric said, it had a round handle rather than flat. No big deal except to a purist...
Glad to see you're gonna keep it "period correct" with the 400.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

TMP, thanks for the info. I'll look into the "porch" you're talking about. It is a Hurst shifter and I'm not crazy about the horizontal metal handle. Hoping to return it to original or find something in wood to go with the dash, steering wheel, and eventually the console. After consulting with you guys here and the restoration shop, I decided a correct 400 is the cheapest, easiest, quickest, and best way to go. Going to see it Monday and try to verify how many numbers match and if the block is really cracked or not.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Mikesan said:


> TMP, thanks for the info. I'll look into the "porch" you're talking about. It is a Hurst shifter and I'm not crazy about the horizontal metal handle. Hoping to return it to original or find something in wood to go with the dash, steering wheel, and eventually the console. After consulting with you guys here and the restoration shop, I decided a correct 400 is the cheapest, easiest, quickest, and best way to go. Going to see it Monday and try to verify how many numbers match and if the block is really cracked or not.


If the shift handle is a bolt on, you may be able to get a "restoration" handle from Hurst that is round and looks original. That would save needing to replace the whole shifter unit. A wood knob is available from Ames, and most likely other vendors.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web











An original console will have the wood grain too but many are in poor condition. The top is available as aftermarket replacement and a complete assembly too but NOT cheap....:willy:

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web


----------



## figmoman (Feb 1, 2011)

Mikesan. We will be going to Hot August Nights too. We will be at both Tahoe and Reno. I first have to get my car over to West Coast Differential and get a differential installed. It came with with a spool which is useless to me. My back up car would be a 1960 Chevy Impala. The Chevy has made several trips up the hill. Id really like to take the GTO this time.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

TMP, I've seen a few of those consoles on ebay and, you're right, most look jacked up. I might go with a new repro for a cleaner look. I believe most of the interior is restored anyway. Going to look at a rebuilt 389 from a '66 Bonneville tomorrow. It was done a couple years ago and has run a total of 2 hours according to the guy who installed it for the owner. Supposed to be very nice with a ton of new parts, tuned, and ready to run. Plan is to buy everything from the radiator to the exhaust manifolds for $1600. I know I should put a WT code 400 in mine, but I don't have the patience to look for all the "correct" parts. I want to drop something in and just drive it. I can then take my time for the "right" engine later. Or, most likely keep it and just have fun with it.

Figmoman, We should meet at HAN. Our plan is to take the wife's '68 Mustang this year. We're staying at Camp Richardson for the LT part and in Incline Village for the Reno part. I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Mikesan said:


> TMP, I've seen a few of those consoles on ebay and, you're right, most look jacked up. I might go with a new repro for a cleaner look. I believe most of the interior is restored anyway. Going to look at a rebuilt 389 from a '66 Bonneville tomorrow. It was done a couple years ago and has run a total of 2 hours according to the guy who installed it for the owner. Supposed to be very nice with a ton of new parts, tuned, and ready to run. Plan is to buy everything from the radiator to the exhaust manifolds for $1600. I know I should put a WT code 400 in mine, but I don't have the patience to look for all the "correct" parts. I want to drop something in and just drive it. I can then take my time for the "right" engine later. Or, most likely keep it and just have fun with it.
> 
> Figmoman, We should meet at HAN. Our plan is to take the wife's '68 Mustang this year. We're staying at Camp Richardson for the LT part and in Incline Village for the Reno part. I'm so looking forward to it.


The 389 sounds like a good deal...:cool I bought a correct WT long block out of New Jersey last year that turned out to be a $1600 boat anchor...


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent Find, Mike. Local, too! I have friends in Nevada City and never heard about that goat! Tinted glass and rally gauges, too. Linden Green is a favorite of mine on a '67, but lots of folks don't like it. My first ever car was a platinum silver '66 4 speed GTO with a black gut, so I like the silver, too! Drop a motor in it and enjoy. 389's are great engines and run very strong.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Mikesan, I can confirm that is not the right wheel, I have a picture of the correct one, but seem to be challenged in attaching it here. "Too Many Projects" references the right goodies. Though I no longer have my 67, I still have the wood shift knob!

I don't believe those exhaust tips are correct either, I think the only way they came in 67 was tucked up behind the bumper. I haven't had a fun car in a few years, but I am looking for a 68 ragtop soon.

I live in Rocklin and if you want to email me, I will try to send you the pictures I am speaking of. Of course, I am sure there are many here that can attest to what is correct as well.

[email protected]

Mike

P.S. Nice car!


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Leeps, I'm quite sure the tips aren't correct. I have the receipts for an entire new exhaust system dated 2000. Car's had about 1500 miles put on it since then. Mostly because the son of the lady I bought it from blew the motor in 2003. I bought a GTO book at the auto swap meet at Arco Arena last weekend and the factory wheel is quite different than the one I have. Not a big deal to me. It's already got the "wrong" motor and "wrong" paint color. I'm just gonna have fun with it without (hopefully) ****ing it up too much. 

Quick update. I did buy the 389 last week for $1500. It's in the car now and sounds so good with the 2.5" pipes and Flowmasters. Starts right up and idles smoothly. Should be finishing it up tomorrow and driving it home for the first time. Was very happy to see the gauges work, all lights, signals, radio, and heater blower. She has a new clutch, battery, and belts. Just want to get it home and detail the crap out of it. A couple of windows need to be adjusted, and I'm sure I'll find more things later, but it's basically good to go. Paint job later after I get a few other things sold.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great news. Looks like you're a do-er....up and running in no time! enjoy the spring and summer. Will you eventually repaint it the "correct" Linden Green, or another color? With the black interior, you can pretty much do anything...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wow....your on it. get her going and enjoy driving over the summer while you iron out any kinks, then you can paint it when you can get it done right. Looks good as is.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Had our first family outing with the GTO on Easter. Went to Putah Creek Cafe featured on Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives in Winters, CA. Wife and both kids. Car seems to like having a foot in the throttle. Idles great sitting still, but go slowly in any gear and it lurches and stutters a bit. On the open hwy it's rock solid and stable. Speedo is 10 MPH fast according to the GPS and the odometer is racking up the miles 10% faster than it should be. Wipers don't work, two windows don't roll down, it's a bitch finding reverse, but I think I got if figured out now! I have the right tail light assembly out to clean it. Also having a hell of a time putting on the corner trim piece on that side. I got the left one in OK, but there's a piece of metal preventing me from putting the speed nut on. I keep asking myself if I'm smarter than a piece of trim and so far, it appears not! Spent a glorious evening going thru the entire 300+ pages of the Ames downloaded catalog making a list of things. So grateful that the car is som complete, because that stuff is expensive. Need to get a battery tray, a small rubber bumper kit for the doors, hood, trunk, glove box, etc and a few other things. Here's a few more pics after a little cleaning. I appreciate everyone's comments. Great forum here.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Won't repaint it the original Linden Green. Would consider it if it had the original motor (the blown one wasn't the original). Thinking of the dark red metallic I saw on a newer Lexus IS350 for the body and a dark gray metallic roof. Since it's not a super rare all original car, I'm just gonna put colors that I like. Glad it's a black interior it does make it easier to go with just about any exterior color. Regardless, I don't plan to paint it any time soon. Despite some flaws in the current paint, it's nothing horrible. Pictures shown are just after a simple wash. No wax, polish or buffing, so it'll look better with a little more work. Haven't touched the engine compartment yet. It's pretty ugly after the 389 swap. 

Sold the boat in background today and it'll provide some much needed cash to finish the '65 T-Bird, '68 Mustang, and '64 Riviera projects. The T-Bird is pretty close. Needs interior put in and chrome hung.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great. That was quick, from flatbed to street in a matter of weeks. There are many "project" guys who would love to have their cars in such nice condition and driveable.
As for rare.....it's a 44 year old car that looks great and is back on the street. That's rare enough in itself. Enjoy it !!


----------



## figmoman (Feb 1, 2011)

From the pictures, your car looks great the way it is. Have you tried the Buckhorn for dinner? across the street. I think its the same owner. Good too and lots of food. I see you have other projects. Mayby we can connect. I have to go to West Sac in the next couple of days to get a hose made for my air compressor. I havent had my GTO on the freeway yet. It has been 80 MPH on the country roads though.


----------



## figmoman (Feb 1, 2011)

Mikesan. Check out the custom red on the e-bay 65 gto. Item number 270737207166. Thats one of the nicer nonstock maroons i have seen.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like Firethorne red, believe its a (gag) Ford color....also GM Garnet red is nice. Had plans on doing the Firethorne until i saw the original Barrier blue almost pristine on the inside of the trunk. Well all my cars/trucks are red in one form or another and i have never really cared for blue cars, not to mention i am color blind in some of the blue and purple hues, but that one bit of undisturbed paint from the factory told me the car was to remain blue so i chose a modern GM color that closely matched original in tone and has a very fine metallic in it (Bahama Blue Metallic). re sprayed the trunk inside a few weeks ago and man does it POP!!!, but it still does justice to the original color. Plus it saved me a ton of time and money doing jambs.

Before









After


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Figmoman, Sure we can meet if you like. I live and work in West Sac and being self employed can take off whenever. I'll be spending most of Friday afternoon checking on the progress of the T-bird and Mustang. Both are painted and are supposed to be buffed and finished that day. From the painter, both go to the restoration shop a mile away. T-Bird is the new Ford Mustang Red Candy Metallic and I really like it. Mustang is Vista Blue. Wife really likes that one. I'm a big fan of "pretty" colors. Not so much a gray, white, black fan. Never liked yellow or light green. Rivi will be copper-orange with a charcoal roof. Also a big fan of the two tone. Thursday evening, the local ******'s Drive in has 30-40 hot rods. Always the last thurs of the month. I'll be there with the not ready for prime time '67.


----------



## figmoman (Feb 1, 2011)

Mikesan. It would be fun to see your other projects. Im in the process of finishing a shop that i put up on our property. Does this forum have a feature that allows private messaging so as to conceil phone numbers or addresses?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

figmoman said:


> Mikesan. It would be fun to see your other projects. Im in the process of finishing a shop that i put up on our property. Does this forum have a feature that allows private messaging so as to conceil phone numbers or addresses?


You're showing your newbie status with forums....

Left click on anyones username and a menu will appear with contact options, PM being one of them or, if the user has elected, an option to email direct.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Figmoman. PM me and I'll give you my phone #. I've got cars spread out all over. Only the GTO is home now. Three others are in Roseville getting work done, and one's in Benecia on consignment.


----------



## figmoman (Feb 1, 2011)

DUH! Thanks. Thats to simple.


----------

